# Panerai Winding Help!!



## SuperOcean (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey guys....I keep my Panerai on my watch winder when not wearing it. Since I have a bunch of watches, it could be weeks before I wear it.

Well the other day I noticed that all the watches on the winder had the same time except for the Panerai. Since the Panerai was still ticking, I assumed it had stopped in the middle of the night and then was restarted when the winder started winding again. Originally the winder was set on 746 TPD in the clockwise direction (because of CW winding Valjoux 7750). I obviously don't want my watch to stop in between wearing, so I changed the setting on the winder to 1178 TPD (clockwise). Is this way too many turns per day for this watch?

I have a Heiden watch winder and here are the 4 settings:

1) 1460 TPD: Wind for 60 seconds, then 12 minutes off...repeat (one direction)

2) 1178 TPD: Wind for 60 seconds, then 15 minutes off...repeat (one direction)

3) 988 TPD: Wind for 60 seconds, then 18 minutes off. Then 60 seconds in the opposite direction, then 18 minutes off..repeat

4) 746 TPD: Wind for 60 seconds, then 24 minutes off...repeat


I had it on the winder for 3 weeks in between wearings. Again, I originally had it on setting 4 (746 TPD) and obviously that didn't keep it wound.

Will I be damaging my Panerai if I put it on setting 2 with 1178 TPD?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## cvq (Feb 5, 2010)

On the Orbita website there's a very comprehensive list on which watch needs which winding.

This is the start page: http://www.orbita.net/pages/17100.htm

And this is the Panerai page: http://www.orbita.net/pages/17116.htm

I don't think you can overwind the watch on the winder.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

This is not what you asked, but if you wear it with 3 weeks interval, I would not bother to have it on a winder.


----------



## Loddonite (Jun 15, 2008)

cvq said:


> I don't think you can overwind the watch on the winder.


:-!


Janne said:


> This is not what you asked, but if you wear it with 3 weeks interval, I would not bother to have it on a winder.


Unless you have hard to set complications I'm with Janne on this one.


----------



## SuperOcean (Sep 5, 2008)

cvq said:


> On the Orbita website there's a very comprehensive list on which watch needs which winding.
> 
> This is the start page: http://www.orbita.net/pages/17100.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks CVQ.

Janne, I keep the watch on a winder because it's better to have the movement constantly moving to keep everything lubricated internally. Additionally, pulling stem out too many times puts unnecessary stress on the crown pin. These are the words of advice I got from a master watchmaker and repair guy in NYC a few years back. To err on the side of caution, I've been following his advice.

My question is, if I keep it on the setting with 1178 TPD, will that harm the watch? Or put stress on the movement? On the Orbita site it says 800 TPD (Clockwise) for the Panerai, but I don't have that option on my winder. 746 TPD is the closest, but that's the original setting it was on and want to avoid it stopping.

Thoughts?


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

SuperOcean said:


> Thanks CVQ.
> 
> *Janne, I keep the watch on a winder because it's better to have the movement constantly moving to keep everything lubricated internally.* Additionally, pulling stem out too many times puts unnecessary stress on the crown pin. These are the words of advice I got from a master watchmaker and repair guy in NYC a few years back. To err on the side of caution, I've been following his advice.
> 
> ...


That's interesting because I've been told the opposite. What you said was more true in older watches. In modern movements the lubricants used don't thicken, therefore if not being worn it's better to let it sit rather than continuous, unnecessary use of the movement. Who knows?:-s


----------

